# Esperanto: esti sana/sani



## HalloweenJr

¡Muy buenas!

Me he confundido en esto: resulta que encontré la palabra _sani_, y supuestamente significa ser/_estar sano_; pero también, por el infinitivo _esti_, podría ser _esti sana_. Pues ahora. . . no sé cómo sería. Yo sé que en Esperanto el infinitivo es _-i_, por eso puse _esti sana_, pero ahora aparece _sani_; y se dice que es lo mismo. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de colocarlo?

_Esti sana: ser/estar sano_
_Sani: ser/estar sano_

Me quedo con la primera. Esta confusión también me la di porque he visto palabras como _sukeri_, que significa _endulzar_. Y ahí, se ve claramente el infinitivo. No vas a decir _ser/estar dulce _.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ekvintroj

Hola HalloweenJr, no olvides que el tiempo presente del esperanto se forma con el sufijo *-as* y los adverbios con *-e*.

Entonces, si lo que querés decir es "Él está sano", tendrías que decir "Li estas san*-e*" o directamente "Li san*-as*".

Espero haberte ayudado, ĝis la revido!


----------



## HalloweenJr

Pero, disme: ¿qué pasa con el infinitivo?

Vi havas bona nokto!


----------



## HalloweenJr

Ekvintroj said:


> Hola HalloweenJr, no olvides que el tiempo presente del esperanto se forma con el sufijo *-as* y los adverbios con *-e*.
> 
> Entonces, si lo que querés decir es "Él está sano", tendrías que decir "Li estas san*-e*" o directamente "Li san*-as*".
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado, ĝis la revido!


 
Discúlpame la contradicción, pero siempre he entendido _Li estas san*a*_, y no _li estas san*e*_. Lo de _li sanas _sí lo comprendo (y también sé que es mejor decirlo así, porque los verbos reciben la terminación _-as _cuando se habla del presente). Pero ¿con _-e_? Lo veo raro.


----------



## Ekvintroj

Si, perdón si lo de *-as* lo aclaré sin necesidad.

Es muy simple; si termina en *-e* es un adverbio ¿no?, en este caso "de manera..." adverbio de modo. 

Entonces:
* Kiel estas li? = ¿Cómo está él?
* Li estas sane = El está "de manera" sana.

Se puede decir de las dos maneras. Como dice wiki "*Adverbios de modo*: bien, mal, regular (...)"

Ĝis la revido!

PD: Una aclaración, si vas a utilizar *sanas*, en presente, no necesitas poner el verbo *est'*. Es decir, "Li sana".


----------



## Serveto

Si dijeras "Es saludable hacer ____________" (con referencia a un buen hábito), se diría "estas sane", porque no hay nombre definitivo (aparte del infinitivo) a lo que se refiera.  Si hay un nombre definitivo, entonces "sani" y "esti sana" serían términos sinónimos.


----------

